# Lumps & Bumps...2+ Months now.



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Mid-late August we had some lumps/bumps showing up on our Golden -Bailey. He will be 4 in January, weighs a healthy 101lbs (big boy, not fat/overweight!), nothing has changed recently for him.
The bumps progressed in size and type. Most looked like a coin attached to his skin. Definitely elevated off the skin, nothing too substantial, but a bit of discolouration as well.
We took him to the vet, and he was promptly booked for a biopsy the following week. For that week, the prescribed a cortisone cream to apply 2-3x daily.
Between that vet visit and the Biopsy appointment, bumbs had become more numerous and were growing. We took him for the Biopsy, and our vet office decided they weren't going to touch him and referred us to a vet "in the big city" -ha ha. The following week he went for the biopsy there.
Nothing really showed up following that, the most we really got out of it was that it was his immune system. He was also given a steroid which seemed to make the bigger ones go away -especially the honker on his nose! 
The biopsy was Sept 6th, his immune system isn't fighting stuff off properly apparently. I didn't get to attend these appointments unfortunately as I had school, but neither our regular vet or Biopsy vet seemed too concerned.
Well I am! We have left a msg for our regular vet as they are progressing rather rapidly this week. New shape and form than the older ones, still not bothering him in the least, but goodness they're big compared to the first round.
Some pics to exemplify.
The original one...








One of the more "distinct" ones, more bump to it...








Post Biopsy...








His Nose Bump...








Nose after steroid...(about a week)








Today...
On his fav. two blankies...you can see how much they distort his face (left side of nose, beneath eye.








Side of face...








At his shoulder..









Hind leg again, but you can like "grab" or pinch this one on his hind leg...!








A more distinct one...








Enough pictures? I love my camera, and am over concerned, so that results on lots of pics!
Some progress, others stay the same, some go away, they're different shapes/forms/sizes, it's just so weird.
Despite the vets not being too concerned medically, I am getting to the point that it *is* something, not necessarily bothering him that we can see, but something in his diet, of what we feed him, what he's in contact with. It's hard, because there's nothing new been introduced, but it's definitely something...I think anyways.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG that loooks serious. What are they doing for your pup. That makes me really sad. I hope hes not in any pain.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know what to tell,just to wish you, a warm welcome and I hope everything will get better,very soon.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Lumps and bumps are always something to be concerned with. Please visit the article on this site: http://www.canadiangoldens.com/page.cgi?page=mastcell

And see if this is describing what is going on with your handsome Baily. I sure hope this is something the vets can take care of for you. Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I know it's additional money, but if you're not satisfied with the vets' answers, get another opinion. Sometimes you have to be tenacious and little obnoxious. But since your babies can't speak for themselves, they're depending on us. Good luck!


----------

